# Ron's Reptiles, Norwich.



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Anyone remember this shop, and does anyone know what Ron (Wells?) is up to these days?

Cheers
Al


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Would love to know as we only have 2 reptile shops in norwich one of which isn't very good.


----------



## potter556 (Jul 11, 2008)

Now that all depends which shop you use and like the most. :whistling2:


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

> does anyone know what Ron (Wells?) is up to these days?


He died a few years ago mate.


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*hi*

r.i.p ron ... never seen his shop but if you miss his shop it must have been a good shop unlike most ...


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

potter556 said:


> Now that all depends which shop you use and like the most. :whistling2:


lol like marmite arentthey love or hate.
i know the one i like, andthe one i hate


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

pollywog said:


> He died a few years ago mate.


Jeez....Sad news, and a real shock. Hope this thread has not upset anyone. Can't believe it, as a child in Norwich i'd often be down his shop for a WTF etc, a very friendly chap, thought i'd see if he was still involved in the herp community as i couldn't find his shop online and figured it'd closed. I'm stunned, wasn't the kind of reply i expected, he can't of been any older than his 50's. Thanks for the info though Andrew.


----------



## cwells (Mar 11, 2009)

*Ron' Reptiles Norwich*

Hi all, my name is Chris Wells (Ron's son) just stumbled accross this site and wanted to reply to this old question, 'what ever happened to Ron's Reptiles' in Norwich?, well about a year after dad closed the shop, he got ill from Cancer and due to the exteme condition he unfortunatly passed away, this was about 2-3 years ago now, we all miss the day's of having the shop, if any of our old customer read this, i hope you are all well, Cheers - Chris.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Hi chris. I knew your dad very well. I got my first scorpion sting in his old shop on Willis Street lol.
Very sad when we heard he had passed away a few years ago. (If you came to the club more often you'd have known Alex :devil::Na_Na_Na_Na
He was a great character.


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

Hello , I also used to use the shop regularly and new ron well, Having moved from the area i had not heard about his death r.i.p Ron ,and thanks for the great start in a great hobby.

Carl


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

Caz said:


> Hi chris. I knew your dad very well. I got my first scorpion sting in his old shop on Willis Street lol.
> Very sad when we heard he had passed away a few years ago. (If you came to the club more often you'd have known Alex :devil::Na_Na_Na_Na
> He was a great character.


I've lived in Dorset/London some years now so i feel it's fairly understandable i'd not heard of Ron's passing. I was a very regular customer at his shop back in the day, and always have a fond memory of Ron claiming he knew nothing about the Podarcis that had taken up residency in the kids mini playground just outside his shop on Willis St


----------



## grazzzz (Feb 2, 2009)

Alex M said:


> I've lived in Dorset/London some years now so i feel it's fairly understandable i'd not heard of Ron's passing. I was a very regular customer at his shop back in the day, and always have a fond memory of Ron claiming he knew nothing about the Podarcis that had taken up residency in the kids mini playground just outside his shop on Willis St


 

That made me smile i didnt know him or his shop but as the previous guy said "we all owe alot to the pioneers of herpertology" although we'd all be a lot richer too without the hobby.

R.I.P Ron


----------



## Theodore (Apr 6, 2009)

As a wee nipper I was always bugging my folks to take me to Rons Reptiles! Always think about it when I walk past both places it used to be.


----------



## pinktoe (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi,
I just wanted to say my OH (I willl tel him about this) he loved Ron's shop and I can remeber when my parents got couple snakes from him.I can say I only remeber a little as I was very young at the time.

R.I.P Ron your missed very much


----------



## vampyrdeath (Feb 12, 2009)

I have much love for Ron he was a hero to me and still is for the exotic buisness nothing will ever match his place i miss Ron and the store so much he really was a king among exotic sales its hard to express exactly how i feel i used to work P/T for Ron when i was younger so did my father maybe you remember Chris my father chris the headbanger and his 2 children we used to help Ron in both of the stores he has in norwich the one on the 2nd floor past john lewis and the one behind the square.Your father will always remain on top of exotics the compition will never come close to his place i remember everything from back then i remember on my birthday your father gave me a B.albiceps male as a gift i loved that tarantula recently died 3 months ago of old age.

Ron never failed to deliver anything asked of him always cared for the animals most times i think when i have to buy exotics and equiptment or need advice "i wish ron was still around" 

He was the man.


----------



## slakey (Aug 11, 2007)

*Never went to Ron's Reptiles, might've been out of my timescale *im only 19*
I most probably wasn't interested in reptiles when his shop was up and running, only came into the herp world 2 years ago really.

Has anyone been to Felixstowe Reptiles shop? I might try them sometime, as the shops in Norwich aren't great, but better then nothing.
*


----------



## Jaffajake (Jul 19, 2013)

I know this is now an Ancient thread and I know this is my first post, but when I went into the shop when I was little, I ran out in tears after some woman in rags stood there staring at me. Was weird.


----------

